# a USL, Mag85/3" head, X990 and a fire!!



## CroMAGnet (Nov 6, 2005)

Holy smokes! and I do mean smoke... JimH, ModaMag and I had pizza last night at Jim's and Jonathan helped quickcharge Jim's USL (a little too much at first hehe) After a quick bulb change it was time to go turn out some street lights and have a little fun :naughty:

I have the crazy pictures on my camera and I'm just heading home to upload them to this thread. Hopefully I don't get side-tracked by honey-do's en route.

Stay tuned...


----------



## ddaadd (Nov 6, 2005)

Ohhhh Boy! This is gonna be good !!


----------



## Trashman (Nov 6, 2005)

What street lights did you turn off? All of them? How? Shame, Shame!


----------



## CroMAGnet (Nov 6, 2005)

Hey there ddaadd! You've got a nice collection there. Looks like a HD45 would make a nice addition. 

Ok no more teasing. Here come the pics! Sorry I had to use my old 5MP camera because the new 8.5MP had a dead battery. (How ironic that, within reach were a thousand batteries of all sizes and shapes except the one that fit the camera)

Here's Jim showing off and I mean OFF the business ends of the 3" head on a Mag85 and the USL




And here are the spots I saw for about two hours! (The USL is on the left)




Here's Jim with the X990 HiD and USL. 




Guess who's on the left again. The X990 makes the whitehot USL look totally brown and yellow.





Oh and here's a couple bonus pics
That's smoke after 5 seconds of USL toasting a wad of paper




24 seconds later... 




It's a pretty amazing thing to see. How do you think we kept the pizza warmed up all night 


Jim likes to take his many lights and shine them at the top of the street lamps just outside. A few seconds of pointing at the lamp and they turn off, thinking it's daylight! ehehhe


----------



## 270winchester (Nov 6, 2005)

Ah, Jim and his bright lights, he REALLY doesn't care about the run time these days.... 

thanks Crom for the pics.

Nick


----------



## kwando (Nov 6, 2005)

great pics! looks like you guys had a blast... makes me want a USL even more


----------



## CLHC (Nov 6, 2005)

"_Jim likes to take his many lights and shine them at the top of the street lamps just outside. A few seconds of pointing at the lamp and they turn off, thinking it's daylight!_"

Yes he does! He likes to EDC something like 5 or 7 different lights if I remember correctly. See the ORB RAW around his neck?

Great shots there CromagNet!


----------



## Codeman (Nov 7, 2005)

Slap that 3" head on the USL and watch the "time-to-fire" drop considerably!

The difference between a Mag85 and the USL is like going from VHS to HDTV.


----------



## wquiles (Nov 7, 2005)

Having owned my own MC85, I can only beguin to imagine the USL. Besides scaring neighbors, I find my Mag85 an "overkill" for most things. What would be an appropriate word in English for the USL then? Serius-overkill? Uber-kill? :nana: 

Will


----------



## JimH (Nov 7, 2005)

wquiles said:


> Having owned my own MC85, I can only beguin to imagine the USL. Besides scaring neighbors, I find my Mag85 an "overkill" for most things. What would be an appropriate word in English for the USL then? Serius-overkill? Uber-kill? :nana:
> 
> Will



Just follow my motto - "Anything worth doing is worth overdoing"


----------



## 270winchester (Nov 7, 2005)

Codeman said:


> Slap that 3" head on the USL and watch the "time-to-fire" drop considerably!
> 
> The difference between a Mag85 and the USL is like going from VHS to HDTV.



What I experienced is the opposite, the larger 3 inch head is not concentrated enough at close range, since with the stock 2 inch head we have 100 watts of power in 4*3.14 square inch versus 9*3,14 square inch.


----------



## Grox (Nov 7, 2005)

Stop it already, all of you, you're making me jealous! Just because you've got early production/protos is no reason to incite envy and other bad bad emotions in those who have to wait in line like me.

:devil:


----------



## Nasty (Nov 8, 2005)

*sniff* All I have is a lousy 3x123 and a KPR112....

Nice stuff...


----------



## modamag (Nov 8, 2005)

Guys, if you can't acquite one at least enjoy the pics.

Grox don't feel so bad. I signed up to be the last (the most perfected one, smoke in 1 sec fire in 15s :bow: )

Hopefully, Bill doesn't shy away from a second run. It would be a shame.


----------



## 270winchester (Nov 8, 2005)

Grox said:


> Stop it already, all of you, you're making me jealous! Just because you've got early production/protos is no reason to incite envy and other bad bad emotions in those who have to wait in line like me.
> 
> :devil:



I don't have a USL, all you have to do is make your own version of it...comeon, you know you want to...


----------



## Paul_DW (Nov 12, 2005)

Like the pic's ...


----------



## ZeissOEM2 (Nov 12, 2005)

edit


----------



## tvodrd (Nov 12, 2005)

The secret key to lighting a wad of newspaper with a USL is to use the front page. Wad it so whatever main picture is on the outside of the wad and facing the USL. Smoke is immediate and fire can come within _10 seconds! :naughty:
_


----------



## modamag (Nov 13, 2005)

10s, larry it must be hot down south. 
We were making the fire in 54F up here. I was gonna use it as a hand warmer if the fire didn't start.


----------



## 270winchester (Nov 13, 2005)

modamag said:


> 10s, larry it must be hot down south.
> We were making the fire in 54F up here. I was gonna use it as a hand warmer if the fire didn't start.



Yeah, but what a hand warmer!!

Oh PS Jonathan, I sent you a PM a while back, just wondering if you got it or not....

Nick


----------



## Kris (Nov 13, 2005)

Great pics, the USL looks great. How does the USL compare to a Surefire M6 or M6R?


----------



## Illum (Jun 25, 2006)

uh...What exactly is in the USL's head? an arc lamp?
whats the runtime on it...like 2 minutes?


----------



## ABTOMAT (Jun 25, 2006)

Do I see a Cayenne in one photo? Someone's having way too much fun.


----------



## andrewwynn (Jun 26, 2006)

fun stuff.. 100W lights are here to stay.. so more and more people will have the USL-like power in the not distant future.. it is an amazing thing to see, but ... WARNING.. you will be forever spoiled.. your 'wimpy' Mag85 will seem like the batteries are forever dead.. it's kinda devastating. 

My favorite experiment to show off a Mag100 or the new IRC equivalents.. is to hit the heel of my black leather shoes.. smoke wisps off just like a lit cigarette within 2-3 seconds.. my second fav.. from 2-3" away.. beam some black plastic garbage bag.. puts a perfect circle through in 2 seconds flat... if you do it from more distance you can 'pan around' and 'shrinky dink' the plastic.. I've heard that LarryK did the equivalent with his LK14 from about 6 FEET away! that thing is IN SANE!

Ilum_the_Nation.. 

The USL (ultimate stealth light).. uses a 100W xenon filled incan lamp.. rated at 100W but pushed to about 120W with over drive.. it is hosted in a custom made light that starts as a 3D mag and cut down to 2D size to put in a custom switch on the side... it's a work of art, nothing less.

Runtime I would estimate at 8-9 minutes.. i've heard reports of 10-12.. but it uses AA cells that i've measured to about 1400mAH (they are 'rated' 1650).. in any event.. enough funtime to be useful (that was a typo but i left it it was apropos). 

Kris.. to ans. the question about M6:






Surefire M6 with fresh batteries (just as or more bright compared to a rechargeable model).





Mag100R.. same exact lamp and reflector as the USL.. but regulated output with an extra cell, so for the first 5-6 minutes there is no dimming whatsoever... basically exactly what a USL will look like about 30 seconds after a fresh charge. 

In short.. FIVE TIMES the light... it's awe-inspiring.

-awr


----------

